# Do i have Hashi's? No treatment??



## sadiebabie (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, This is my frist time posting and I'm hoping someone can give me alittle advice..

I have pretty much ALL of the symptoms of Hashi's. Although I did not know this until my PCP said I have a goiter, it was large and she would like an ultrasound to check it out. The ultrasound showed 2 large nodules, So I was sent up with an appt w/ the Endo. The Endo was a young, new resident DR. She was going to biopsy the nodules, but couldn't find them? So I had to see another DR within the agency.. Meanwhile they ran thyroid labs and this is what they were... (This was done in March)
*

T3 UPTAKE - MY VALUE = 35 RANGE > 32 - 48

THYROXINE (T4) MY VALUE = 9.3 RANGE > 4.5 - 12.8

TSH MY VALUE = 2.24 RANGE > 0.28 - 3.89

T7(FT4 INDEX) MY VALUE = 8.14 - RANGE > 4.50 - 13.13

T4, FREE MY VALUE = 0.82 - RANGE > 0.61 - 1.12

THYROID PEROXIDASE AB MY VALUE = 488 - RANGE > < 35 - *

After the ultrasound, the Endo DR said that there was actually only 1 tiny nodule not worth biopsy because it's so small and that the reason the radiolgy tech thought they were bigger is because I have an autoimmune disease (from the Antibodies test) and that makes the thyroid LUMPY. I asked the resident Endo about treatment for the Autoimmune Disease and told her I was fairly confident I have SOMETHING going on, regardless of my Thyroid levels being 'in range' .. And she refused, saying we have to 'wait and see' and retest later on.

Is this normal? Should I just continue to WAIT? If my goiter is enlarged and she said herself that I have an autoimmune diease, why is there no treatment? I explained my symptoms and she had an excuse for every one, saying the reason I'm always cold is because 'girls are always cold' .. I don't know, I feel like I was brushed aside after they realized i had no nodules to biopsy.

Should I go for a second opinion or am I wasting my time?

btw: I am 30 yrs old. My aunt has a thyroid issue and takes medicine and my cousin has lupus. Autoimmune runs in my family. I also have low iron, I'm anemic.. Would that have any effect on my results? I have SO many symptoms that it literally blows my mind...

Please help! Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sadiebabie said:


> Hi, This is my frist time posting and I'm hoping someone can give me alittle advice..
> 
> I have pretty much ALL of the symptoms of Hashi's. Although I did not know this until my PCP said I have a goiter, it was large and she would like an ultrasound to check it out. The ultrasound showed 2 large nodules, So I was sent up with an appt w/ the Endo. The Endo was a young, new resident DR. She was going to biopsy the nodules, but couldn't find them? So I had to see another DR within the agency.. Meanwhile they ran thyroid labs and this is what they were... (This was done in March)
> *
> ...


Hi Sadiebabie and welcome to the board. Ultrasounds don't pick up small nodules too well. I personally recommend that you request RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

My experience has been that nodules don't just disappear like that.

Low iron/ferritin should not affect your results but it is worth noting that those of us w/autoimmune usually have low ferritin. This in and of it's self is a huge tip-off that something is afoot.

So, press for the RAIU. Remember, we don't like to talk about cancer but it is always a possibility so we do need to know one way or the other.

TPO is evidence of autoimmune disease.

I am going to give you a list of tests and 2 links. Please go to the links and start learning so you can advocate for your self. Most of the above tests you had are out dated.

You will see that you need FREE T4 and FREE T3 and you need other antibodies's tests as well.

You may have to find another doctor.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

One thing that really stands out is that "most" of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1 or less.

AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0 and Canada even less. Lots of doctors "now" see this is true. So, you are getting up there and I know you don't feel well.

I trust that you are taking iron?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi! You may need to find a good & caring dr. to help you. I was going to a md for almost 7 yrs that did labs every three months, said I was hypo and adjusted meds according to labs. I have now started seeing a very good endo and she is really trying to help me feel better.

She has me on 50,000IU of Vit D weekly for 12 weeks due to my level being severly low. She has also done an u/s and FNA on two nodules. Changed my meds etc, etc!

At this time I still do not feel very good but it helps knowing I have someone to try to help me.

Also this board has been a life saver for me. Everyone is so very kind and has so much knowledge to share! Andros is very helpful and her brain is like a book, you will fall in love with her and others here as they understand what we are going through!

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers everyday!

Sending big Hugs & Blessings to You!

Kay


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Hi! You may need to find a good & caring dr. to help you. I was going to a md for almost 7 yrs that did labs every three months, said I was hypo and adjusted meds according to labs. I have now started seeing a very good endo and she is really trying to help me feel better.
> 
> She has me on 50,000IU of Vit D weekly for 12 weeks due to my level being severly low. She has also done an u/s and FNA on two nodules. Changed my meds etc, etc!
> 
> ...


 Oh, my goodness!! You are more than kind and I humbly thank you. It is a labor of love and I do love it; every minute!

hugs1


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Sadiebabie.... I am new here but your story is so much like where I was a year ago except no hint of a nodule(s). I had all the symptoms but too many tests were normal. I agree with the others that you need to be your own advocate and go find the best doctor you can in your area and insist on seeing who you want. I had to do some digging on internet and asking around through my pharmacist and friends with thyroid/diabetes issues to find a recommended doctor. Now I have a nodule and antibodies off the charts high... so finally someone believes me. I went to see a great doctor just this morning. So just hang in there and go find the best doc you can!

In the meantime... we are newbies in Hashimoto's together! hugs2


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

"Thyroid symptoms" are very nonspecific - meaning that there may be other causes for them, in other words, other health issues share thyroid symptoms. Normally thyroid symptoms don't appear until levels are way out of Labs reference range. Then, thyroid treatment is not a 100% guarantee to cure symptoms. A lot of us find that treating our symptoms separately from thyroid is better and faster.

A certain percentage of patients who are healthy may be positive for one or more thyroid antibodies and the prevalence of these antibodies tends to be higher in women and tends to increase with age. If a person with no apparent thyroid dysfunction has a thyroid antibody, the doctor should track their health over time. While most may never experience thyroid dysfunction, a few may develop it in the future and and thyroid levels will relate when this happens. So monitoring your levels prediodocially would be very wise. 
Also, this antibody level may be elevated in other autoimmune conditions such as rheumatoid arthritis, lupus and Sjogren's syndrome

Hypos have a different matoblism than hypers so hypos will feel better at a different level than hypers. One shoe does not fit all, likewise levels. Where one feel best another may not. Where hypers feel best hypos may not and visa versa . There is not a gold level. That is why there are Lab ranges with a wide scale. AACE believes that treatment is indicated in patients with TSH levels >10 uIU/mL. or in patients with TSH levels between 5 and 10 uIU/mL in conjunction with goiter or positive antti-thyroid peroxidase antibodies and "The target level should be between 0.3 and 3.0 uIU/mL." http://www.aace.com/pub/pdf/guidelines/hypo_hyper.pdf However, a second opinion never hurts.

Studies, data and dialogue needed to determine TSH range June 10, 2008
http://www.endocrinetoday.com/view.aspx?rid=28716


----------

